# Dropsy Death...do I dump my tank or can I reuse it for another Betta?



## BluInk (Mar 14, 2011)

My 2-year old Betta died this morning from Dropsy. I had been treating with Maracyn, Maracyn 2, epsom salt and water changes but I guess it was just his time.

I have another Betta, in an adjacent tank, and would very much to have 2 Bettas again.

So my question is whether or not I can reuse the tank. If I can, I would appreciate some guidance on what steps I need to take before bringing another Betta home. Thanks.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

you can clean it out with white vinegar and water solution or very diluted bleach (if you go the bleach method rinse like 80 bajillion times and then once more)


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

+1 to lvandert

I used a bleach solution on my 2.5 gallon after something nasty killed my first fish and my new betta is doing great in there. I used a 5% bleach solution... so 1/4 cup of bleach with 4 and 3/4 cups of water. Then I rinsed it over and over and over until I couldn't smell bleach. Then I rinsed it about five more times. Another thing you can do if you use bleach is to let the tank sit out in the sun for a while. Also, if you use bleach, add some extra dechlorinator when you fill the tank up again. Depending on which conditioner you are using, just an extra couple drops or so will be fine.

Sorry about your betta.  I hope you can get a new fishy friend soon!


----------



## BluInk (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Ivandert and Seki.

I also have a 2.5 gallon tank, although mine is acrylic, if that makes any difference in using a bleach solution. I'd love to keep this tank as I've modified it to use a Red Sea Nano filter instead of the Aqueon that it came with. I'm guessing I should clean the filter the same way, yes?

@ Seki - glad to hear your new betta doing great.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

yup clean the filter the same. You'll have to throw the cartridge and start anew but you should be fine outside of that


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I actually had a girl pinecone badly out of the blue. I'm going to be using bleach and scalding water to clean her tank. Rinsing a dozen times. Then rinsing with vinegar and scalding water. Then rinsing another dozen or so times.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

BluInk said:


> Thanks Ivandert and Seki.
> 
> I also have a 2.5 gallon tank, although mine is acrylic, if that makes any difference in using a bleach solution. I'd love to keep this tank as I've modified it to use a Red Sea Nano filter instead of the Aqueon that it came with. I'm guessing I should clean the filter the same way, yes?
> 
> @ Seki - glad to hear your new betta doing great.


Thank you! He's a pretty little guy, and I'm happy to have him. He's the one in my avatar picture. 

Mine is acrylic, too. It's the Aqueon Minibow, which is what I'm guessing you have.  The bleach solution was great, no issues whatsoever. Yeah, I'd definitely clean the filter the same way, pitch the cartridge and get a new one. But your tank should be primed for a new fish in no time!


----------



## BluInk (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, the Minibow is exactly what I have. Glad to hear you had no issues w/the bleach. Thanks!


----------

